# General DCC Question



## s3000m (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this forum and to model railroading. I just have an oval Kato track, n - scale. 

I want to get into DCC. I have been doing some research and it appears that DCC can become very involved and that there are so many different manufacturers of DCC command stations. 

Right now I have two DCC locomotives. Can anyone give me advice as to a reliable manufacturer of DCC command station (who might have a technical support number in case you can't figure out how to program something) and with a possible model number. I am a beginner, but like to get one that I can grow into.

Thank you.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The Digitrax Zephyr would be a great starter DCC systum.









Yankee Dabbler has it for $160.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i second that unit. i have it. and from what i am told it is one of the easiest to expand.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I second this too.Although not the prettiest looking unit,it will do whatever you need to do like read & program decoders,etc.However,I've read excellent comments about the NCE starter set.

Then you have the others,much cheaper indeed,but they're just that...cheaper.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I will chime in as well. I just got my first DCC system. It was easy to hook up. I purchased it used and two of the throttles would not work at all and the third one worked sometimes and sometimes it wouldn't. I called Digitrax and was told about their "No Worries Warranty" What that means is, I can send any component back to them, without receipt, with $25 and they fix it and send it back. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

The only other point I will make is this. Go with what your friends or club members have and use. It will make the learning curve for any system easier.


----------



## s3000m (Nov 24, 2013)

*Hi and Thanks*



I Am Fasha said:


> I will chime in as well. I just got my first DCC system. It was easy to hook up. I purchased it used and two of the throttles would not work at all and the third one worked sometimes and sometimes it wouldn't. I called Digitrax and was told about their "No Worries Warranty" What that means is, I can send any component back to them, without receipt, with $25 and they fix it and send it back. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> The only other point I will make is this. Go with what your friends or club members have and use. It will make the learning curve for any system easier.


Thanks everybody for getting back to me. I guess I will go with the Digitrax. I am not in a club and so I will be a "solo" user, that is why I am looking for a simple system. The only thing with Digitrax is that there doesn't seem to be a support phone number which for a beginner is a bummer. 
Thanks


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

please contact digitrax tech support at 850-872-9890


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

s3000m said:


> The only thing with Digitrax is that there doesn't seem to be a support phone number which for a beginner is a bummer.
> Thanks


You will do fine sir! I get my support from this site :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

